# Episode 11: Some Like It Hulky, Dusty and Happy Happy (Joy Joy!)



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

*Episode 11: Some Like It Hulky, Dusty and Happy Happy (Joy Joy!)*


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Ren & Stimpy, huh? I loved their early stuff. When they tried to make a comeback a couple years ago with that "All New, more adult oriented" stuff, they flopped. It just wasn't funny like it was long ago, and I do love their creativity.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Ren & Stimpy went downhill fast after John Kricfalusi (sp?) was canned. Seems he couldn't get the episodes out as fast as desired. Typical suit tradeoff: sacrifice genius for predictability.


----------

